# TheBig1 Online Event



## Josh DUK

*Hello Everyone,*

These events are online conversations, in groups of between 15-20 people. We talk about different subjects, challenges and support for people with type 1 diabetes, such as sport and exercise, healthy eating, family planning and diabetes tech. If you’d like to suggest a subject for a future event, please get in touch! People from all over the UK attend #TheBig1 Online events, so if you’re after some peer-to-peer advice, from other people with type 1 diabetes, this is a good place to start.

This is where you can continue the conversation from #TheBig1 Online. We’d like people with diabetes to be able to connect with each other, share advice and ask questions. In the time between each online event, please use this space for these conversations. This will also help us to shape the future of these events, as we can see what themes come up on this space and provide support where it’s needed.

*If you haven’t attended any of #TheBig1 Online events, please don’t let this stop you from using this space too. If you’d like to attend future events, please follow the South West Diabetes UK team on Twitter - @SWDiabetesUK to see when the next event is happening.

Link below:

https://eu.eventscloud.com/onlinetype1sports

Josh DUK*


----------



## Toucan

Hello Josh,
Do you know if there are any similar events available of planned for Type 2s?


----------



## Josh DUK

Toucan said:


> Hello Josh,
> Do you know if there are any similar events available of planned for Type 2s?



ive asked, I’ll let you know once they have gotten back to me.


----------



## SB2015

I have attended each of the three previous events.  They were well managed with someone monitoring the chat and summarising the points, input form a specialist, and an effective chair monitoring the ‘hands up’ in order.  It is one of the most effectively managed formal Zoom meetings I have attended.  Having said that there was plenty of opportunity to chat and ask questions, as well as sharing ideas and tips.  

I would certainly recommend these events to others.  Whilst it is great to meet in person these events have attracted people from all over the world.


----------



## Josh DUK

Toucan said:


> Hello Josh,
> Do you know if there are any similar events available of planned for Type 2s?



Hello @Toucan,

I've spoken to them and they've said, "we’re not doing anything at the moment. We are looking at trialing online education events for people with type 2, but they won’t have the same ‘peer to peer’ approach, as it’ll be more of a ‘talk’ for people to learn from health care professionals. We’re hoping to run our first one by the end of this year."


----------



## Josh DUK

Josh DUK said:


> *Hello Everyone,*
> 
> These events are online conversations, in groups of between 15-20 people. We talk about different subjects, challenges and support for people with type 1 diabetes, such as sport and exercise, healthy eating, family planning and diabetes tech. If you’d like to suggest a subject for a future event, please get in touch! People from all over the UK attend #TheBig1 Online events, so if you’re after some peer-to-peer advice, from other people with type 1 diabetes, this is a good place to start.
> 
> This is where you can continue the conversation from #TheBig1 Online. We’d like people with diabetes to be able to connect with each other, share advice and ask questions. In the time between each online event, please use this space for these conversations. This will also help us to shape the future of these events, as we can see what themes come up on this space and provide support where it’s needed.
> 
> *If you haven’t attended any of #TheBig1 Online events, please don’t let this stop you from using this space too. If you’d like to attend future events, please follow the South West Diabetes UK team on Twitter - @SWDiabetesUK to see when the next event is happening.*
> 
> Link below:
> 
> *https://eu.eventscloud.com/onlinetype1sports
> 
> Josh DUK*



Link to the next event is in the previous post.


----------



## SB2015

The next Big1Event is on 9 Sep. The link to the booking is






						#TheBig1 Online - Type 1 diabetes, Sport and Exercise
					

<p><span style="color: rgb(17, 41, 107); font-family: Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 12pt;">Our #TheBig1 Online </span><span style="color: rgb(31, 73,



					eu.eventscloud.com
				




Well worth attending.  The previous ones have been great.


----------



## SB2015

Just finished on todays Big1 event around sport and exercise.
Another useful session with specialist input from Dr Rob Andrews and Ali a professional Boxer who has T1.  Thanks to all for their input.


----------



## Lis Warren

Great webinar tonight, many thanks to DUK staff, to Mohammed Ali and Rob Andrews.  I'd love to join the next one, but are these open to people over the UK, as it was advertised on the FB Group for one region only I think?  (I saw there was someone dialling in form the Middle East this evening!!)


----------



## SB2015

Hi Lis. Great to ‘meet’ you tonight.  

I always learn from these events.  It was good to hear from Mohammed about how he managed to achieve his dream of boxing in spite of the barriers that were placed in his way.  It was great to have Dr Andrews there drawing in his research and from working with elite athletes.  

These events are open to anyone.  Just register your interest with Matt and watch for the registration for the next event which is in Nov11.  The title is Ageing Well with Diabetes.

It has been great to have an international attendance at some of these events, which would never have been possible with physical meetings.


----------



## Lis Warren

SB2015 said:


> Hi Lis. Great to ‘meet’ you tonight.
> 
> I always learn from these events.  It was good to hear from Mohammed about how he managed to achieve his dream of boxing in spite of the barriers that were placed in his way.  It was great to have Dr Andrews there drawing in his research and from working with elite athletes.
> 
> These events are open to anyone.  Just register your interest with Matt and watch for the registration for the next event which is in Nov11.  The title is Ageing Well with Diabetes.
> 
> It has been great to have an international attendance at some of these events, which would never have been possible with physical meetings.


Do promote this on the Diabetes UK Medallist Group!  I’ve posted it there now but when there’s a link for registering, it would be FAB if a group of Medalists could attend & share their experiences - good & bad!  
Tomorrow I’m attending the first Diabetes UK meeting with researchers on Ageing Well with Diabetes, where priorities for research in this field will be decided.  I’m delighted this topic is being spoken about as the number of us oldies is rapidly expanding but sadly, services are not yet equipped to handle the elderly, esp those managing with complex tech which most residential facilities could not cope with, should we become frail or forgetful...


----------



## trophywench

I'm still a bit short on years to get a medal, but am certainly aging so I'll be interested in that one so will register my interest - oh hang on, the link above says Twitter and I ain't a member of that.


----------



## SB2015

trophywench said:


> I'm still a bit short on years to get a medal, but am certainly aging so I'll be interested in that one so will register my interest - oh hang on, the link above says Twitter and I ain't a member of that.


Not a problem with linking to the Big1 without Twitter.  I just do it via email, as I don’t do twitter, Facebook, ... I just email the SW Office and register an interest and get sent the link to register.  I will post the link on here when it is active.


----------



## SB2015

Lis Warren said:


> Do promote this on the Diabetes UK Medallist Group!  I’ve posted it there now but when there’s a link for registering, it would be FAB if a group of Medalists could attend & share their experiences - good & bad!
> Tomorrow I’m attending the first Diabetes UK meeting with researchers on Ageing Well with Diabetes, where priorities for research in this field will be decided.  I’m delighted this topic is being spoken about as the number of us oldies is rapidly expanding but sadly, services are not yet equipped to handle the elderly, esp those managing with complex tech which most residential facilities could not cope with, should we become frail or forgetful...


It will be great to hear your input at the next event Lis, especially with your involvement with the DUK researchers into the support available for the older generation.


----------



## VerityM

Hi all, my first time posting on our wonderful forum - it's lovely to be here! Thanks for all of you who came last night and for all of your valuable contributions. I also learned a lot and felt totally inspired by Ali, and Dr Andrews as well! Will look forward to the next one, another hugely important topic for us! Take care all, Verity


----------



## Carolm

Josh DUK said:


> *Hello Everyone,*
> 
> These events are online conversations, in groups of between 15-20 people. We talk about different subjects, challenges and support for people with type 1 diabetes, such as sport and exercise, healthy eating, family planning and diabetes tech. If you’d like to suggest a subject for a future event, please get in touch! People from all over the UK attend #TheBig1 Online events, so if you’re after some peer-to-peer advice, from other people with type 1 diabetes, this is a good place to start.
> 
> This is where you can continue the conversation from #TheBig1 Online. We’d like people with diabetes to be able to connect with each other, share advice and ask questions. In the time between each online event, please use this space for these conversations. This will also help us to shape the future of these events, as we can see what themes come up on this space and provide support where it’s needed.
> 
> *If you haven’t attended any of #TheBig1 Online events, please don’t let this stop you from using this space too. If you’d like to attend future events, please follow the South West Diabetes UK team on Twitter - @SWDiabetesUK to see when the next event is happening.
> 
> Link below:
> 
> https://eu.eventscloud.com/onlinetype1sports
> 
> Josh DUK*


When I clicked the link above, it said the event was full.  Really sorry, as I heard it was going to be about ageing and diabetes.


----------



## SB2015

Carolm said:


> When I clicked the link above, it said the event was full.  Really sorry, as I heard it was going to be about ageing and diabetes.


Hi @Carolm 
The link above was for the previous one. The bookings for the next one (11 Nov) which is about ageing well are not live yet.  I will post the link when it goes live, or perhaps Verity can as she is likely to be more tech savvy than me.  I think that they do limit the numbers so just jump in quick when you see the link, or email the SW Office and ask them to notify you by email.  
I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## SB2015

VerityM said:


> Hi all, my first time posting on our wonderful forum - it's lovely to be here! Thanks for all of you who came last night and for all of your valuable contributions. I also learned a lot and felt totally inspired by Ali, and Dr Andrews as well! Will look forward to the next one, another hugely important topic for us! Take care all, Verity


Welcome to the forum @VerityM .  Great to have you on here.
It is often a tiny snippet of info that catches me on these events, and I think why didn’t I know that before.  It would have been so helpful.  

Last night it the credit card account analogy for me.  If you buy stuff in a card (use up some of the glucose in your system) it has to be paid  back later (you have to restock your glucose later). You can preload you care, or repay afterwards but a balance has to be found.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely to see you on the forum @VerityM 

Hope the next event is equally successful


----------



## Annemarie

I would be really interested in ageing well with T1 I’d love to join but I’m not sure if I can manage the technology side of it. Also there are a lot a abbreviations being used that I don’t know either


----------



## trophywench

SB2015 said:


> Welcome to the forum @VerityM .  Great to have you on here.
> It is often a tiny snippet of info that catches me on these events, and I think why didn’t I know that before.  It would have been so helpful.
> 
> Last night it the credit card account analogy for me.  If you buy stuff in a card (use up some of the glucose in your system) it has to be paid  back later (you have to restock your glucose later). You can preload you care, or repay afterwards but a balance has to be found.



Well I've always used money as the denominator generally, where eg a big dish of trifle is expensive and the same dish of shredded lettuce would be cheap and all of us only have a certain amount of money to spend at any time.  Being T1, money relates firstly to the amount of insulin needed to counteract the carbs in whatever, but also to eg my weight, length of life, happiness and all the other things in my life.


----------



## SB2015

trophywench said:


> Well I've always used money as the denominator generally, where eg a big dish of trifle is expensive and the same dish of shredded lettuce would be cheap and all of us only have a certain amount of money to spend at any time.  Being T1, money relates firstly to the amount of insulin needed to counteract the carbs in whatever, but also to eg my weight, length of life, happiness and all the other things in my life.


Nice one Jenny


----------



## Annemarie

@SB2015 I missed the the big online event but is it possible to put my name down for the next available group please?I’m totally hopeless with technology - must be because I have diabetes as I’m so frustrated that everything else has been blamed on that!! - broken bones, MRSA and an arthritic hip! I have managed Zoom so I’m not a lost cause


----------



## SB2015

Hi Annemarie

Sorry you missed the last Big1 event.  I don’t think I can register you for the event, but if you email Matt at the SW office (Matthew.Robert@diabetes.org.uk) he  will make sure that you get the email notification when the registration opens for the next one.


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you @SB2015  I have sent the email so fingers crossed 
Thank you again


----------

